# Datu Hartman's Seminar in London,Ont



## jaybacca72 (Apr 16, 2002)

every time i see tim teach it gets better and better.he did a phenomenal job of teaching the material from old school basics to advanced manuevers.many people attended from our area as well as toronto,detroit and abroad.the seminar was a preparation seminar to get people ready for his arnis camp next month in buffallo.every body trained hard from what i saw and tim put alot of effort in helping everyone individually that was present.it was good to see some old friends in attendance and i would just like to say thank you to my brothers Paul Dawdy for hosting the event and the efforts he continues to put forth and to my other bro tim ,a job very well done i was very impressed and that isn't easy to do.
later 
jay


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2002)

The camp this was preparation for is coming soon--a week from tomorrow!


----------

